# Neue Logitechtreiber für G15 und G9



## benjasso (10. Januar 2009)

*Neue Logitechtreiber für G15 und G9*

Da ich heute Vista-Treiber für Maus und Tastatur brauchte, bin ich bei Logitech gewesen und hab festgestellt, dass es Setpoint in der Version 5.1 und das GamePanel für die G15 in Version 3.01 gibt. Ich hab's für die 64bit-Version, 32 sollte aber auch verfügbar sein.


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue Logitechtreiber für G15 und G9*

Ein Link wäre sehr toll, dann könnten andere das auch nachschauen, danke
ich habe den beiliegenden Treiber(G15), und der reicht völlig bei XP, habe keine Probleme, aber bei vista kann das ja anders ausschauen


----------



## benjasso (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue Logitechtreiber für G15 und G9*

Ich hatte nicht so viel Zeit vorhin. Außerdem hab ich ja auf die Downloadseite von Logitech verlinkt. Da muss man nur noch Tastatur/Maus auswählen und dann noch ob 32 oder 64bit.

G15 Treiber
G15 Refresh (Ist aber sicher der gleiche)
G9 Treiber

Auch für die lohnen sich die neuen Treiber, da sie von Haus aus dann schon neue Spiele erkennen
Welche dazu gekommen sind hab ich leider noch nicht gefunden. Die neuen G9-Treiber unterstützen wie es aussieht auch die G9x.


----------



## Timor (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue Logitechtreiber für G15 und G9*

Vielen Dank benjasso!

Zieh mir gerade den G15 refresh Vista 64bit Treiber!

lG Timor


----------

